# Army



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am watching the army beat up a man outside my building.. there are also plain clothed thugns there....too frightened to take photos but plenty of witnesses have passed by in their cars. Wish I could do something to help him


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope the poor chap is safe.. there was 2 police trucks outside but they have gone now and there is no sign of the man..


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh thats terrible.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have hardly slept wondering the fate of this man... 
1 army truck came back and the patrol was carried out by 4 men in red berets there was no plain clothed men I am sorry I didn't think to video as then I would have had the shouting on tape.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just spoken to my houseboy about this episode and he explained very carefully to me that this man might have been a looter, rapist, thief but he was aghast when I said.. so the army has the right to arrest, trial and carry out punishment on this man in the street? Is this what you fought for? I told him the army is behaving the exact same way as the SS... he has gone off muttering something


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Army, SS, Police...I think its all the same people, working for the same crowd.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

remember this singer in Tahrir? check out his injuries from 09/03/11 

YouTube - ‫???? ???? ????? ?? ?????‬‎


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> remember this singer in Tahrir? check out his injuries from 09/03/11
> 
> YouTube - ‫???? ???? ????? ?? ?????‬‎


Horrendous........have just been reading Maidens post about what happened outside her apartment......nothings changed then and have an awful feeling that it never will


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What shocks me is the acceptance that the army can do this because the man is a thief.

I have just had another chat with my boy who says he was there last night.. I must wear my specs when looking out the window.
The man was a thief and had a knife.
He is making the country scared and his sister scared
It will stop other people carrying a knife and stealing.

The boy who works for me is a clever boy but he cannot see that the army/civilians being judge jury and executor to incidents on the street is wrong and dangerous and no different to what went on before other than now "he" can join in.


----------

